# Tie rod ends ?



## mudrunner42 (Aug 30, 2010)

Please help. Kinda in a bind. Going riding tomorrow. Ordered parts Tuesday from said place, and they said they would be in Friday. Well they didnt come in, they said they would call Monday. Question is, is there any tie rod ends from other manufactures that would work. There's not any other AC places around here. It's for an 04 650. If anybody is going to Rocks Bottom tomorrow and has any extra parts they would sale, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

did you ever find anything? I know honda ends will fit on the brute... the 400ex or 450r ends I think is what they were...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

those ends dont fit on the ACs... but always on AC go with the stock OEM ends... anything else is just junk.


----------



## mudrunner42 (Aug 30, 2010)

I did go and had a blast. I worried about it at first, but as the day went on i just said screw it. The left inner tie rod end just had some slack. Guess now I have a little time to order an oem one and put it on. Thanks though.


----------

